# Upset/annoyed family friend said elmo is fat and has a down syndrome tounge!



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Guys,
we haven't been on her for awhile but just need to vent with people who understand. A couple who are old friends of our family are round just now. I am very angry and upset because the lady said Elmo is overweight! He is 7.4 pounds and looks fine to me. Yes, he has put on alot of weight recently but he has had a growth spurt and has had slower develpment for his age due to being a 'preemie'. Both Elmo's parents are big and am doing my best for him. Should I cut down his portion sizes? I am very offended. He is my little man and someone marches into my home and says hurtful things about him:foxes15:
They also took him for a walk near the beach with my parents and their dog nad all this lady does is make fun of Elmo and what I do with him- wiping his bottom when it is dirty etc. Apparently he is not socialised enough:foxes15:
Tell me who's dog is it again?:foxes15:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

That is unfair. Do you have any new pictures for us to see? In your signature he looks a fine weight. He may not be to standard but hes happy and healthy right? Shame on them


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

yes he is happy and healthy. The vet has never said he is overweight.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Some poeple are just jealous and out to cause hurt to poeple. Dont let her get to you, Elmo is perfect to you and thats all that matters xx


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

not that old a piccie- must upload some more lol!
Fat my foot!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so sorry to know you have had to be subjected to "so called friends," who obviously have no tact, compassion, nor concern for your feelings. There is no excuse for their rude and callous comments. From his pictures, Elmo appears to be a lovely, healthy boy.. and without a doubt has a loving chi-mom in you.. Since I don't know your age in comparision to the age of these "family friends," it is difficult to to tell you that you should just tell them how their comments are unwarranted, hurtful, and rude. Which is exactly what I would have done.. but I am a "senior citizen!" If the situation is not one in which you would feel comfortable confronting them due a major age difference, then I certainly think your parents should address the issue with them on your behalf. No one has the right to come to Elmo's home and insult him or you!


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

mum and dad just want to keep the peace and didn't really defend him.


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

I just hate people laughing at him.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG Elmo is ADORABLE!! Not overweight at all. I absolutely believe they are jealous...and disrespecful. I'd personally tell them what they say bothers you if it truly does. If you can let it roll of your back do that...but people like this (IMO) need to be told point blank when they are being rude otherwise they seem oblivious & will continue to do it to other people w/o batting an eyelash. 

Again, Elmo is a DOLL & I'm not just saying that. He has one of the cutest little faces!! :love5:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If that is fat, oh my!! I don't see even an ounce of fat on him! Ignore people that talk ugly about your baby! That pup is one very cute baby! That little face would melt even the hardest of stone. It must be jealousy. Tell em' to kiss your fanny! :lol:


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Elmo does not look overweight at all to me!!! I agree, I hate when people talk bad about my puppies. I have gotten to the point where it doesn't bother me anymore because I hear it all so often. Best thing to do is let it go in one ear, and out the other..People are ignorant and don't know when to keep their mouths shut.


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> Elmo does not look overweight at all to me!!! I agree, I hate when people talk bad about my puppies. I have gotten to the point where it doesn't bother me anymore because I hear it all so often. Best thing to do is let it go in one ear, and out the other..People are ignorant and don't know when to keep their mouths shut.


thanks Bella Luna.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

He looks great to me, not fat AT ALL, just don't listen to other people. Love to Elmo.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

They're just plain rude ignore them..

IMO he is GORGEOUS GORGEOUS and has a lovely lovely little face.. I wipe Daisy's bum i'd rather that than she sits on my floor with a messy bottom.. If they think its stupid..give htem a poo! meh i hate nasty people


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

He looks perfect!! Don't listen to those people who apparently aren't good friends at all!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I wipe Daisy's bum i'd rather that than she sits on my floor with a messy bottom.. If they think its stupid..give htem a poo!


SO agree!! I'd MUCH rather see someone wipe a dirty bum than see the pup running around sitting on furniture and ME with poo all over their butt. :tard:


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

MChis said:


> SO agree!! I'd MUCH rather see someone wipe a dirty bum than see the pup running around sitting on furniture and ME with poo all over their butt. :tard:


Haha, I've never had that problem with Bella, but LIBBY gets dingleberries like it's no one's business!! I agree, I'd much rather get the poo than have it dragging around and getting elsewhere! I just think that some people don't understand!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They don't need to understand. It isn't their business! :lol: Man, those kind of people sure wouldn't like me.  I'd tell em' where to get off! Sorry. My "telling" them would consist of ignoring them like they were (are) stupid! :daisy:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Haha, I've never had that problem with Bella, but LIBBY gets dingleberries like it's no one's business!! I agree, I'd much rather get the poo than have it dragging around and getting elsewhere! I just think that some people don't understand!!!


Dingleberries.. hahahahaha it must be a long hair thing.. i'm forever cleaning up Daisy's bum!! 

I check Daisy's bum everytime she has a poo!! who wants poo in their house??No one in their right mind!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Dingleberries.. hahahahaha it must be a long hair thing.. i'm forever cleaning up Daisy's bum!!
> 
> I check Daisy's bum everytime she has a poo!! who wants poo in their house??No one in their right mind!


Hahah, that's what I can them..Kind of a cute name rather than poop hanging from the fur LOL

I think it is a long haired thing..I think it has happened to Bella once..ewww.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Friends.. I don't think so, a real friend would never upset you like that and your babe looks great to me


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

some people aren't worth paying attention too! 

Lexie is a big chi and weighs 9.9 lbs!! but she's not overweight, ive had some of my parents friends comment on her size and even question whether she's a full chi. it annoys me soooo much and i usually pass comment!! cant help myself. one particular friend always tried to wind her up and lexie doesnt like him so she barks a lot everytime he comes in the house now. he just ends up commenting that she's a 'yappy' chihuhua! which isnt the case. Im like "no she's just got good taste in the people she choose to be nice to"!

elmo looks a fine weight to me! and totally adorable too!

xx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I would ignore them and their silly patter. They probably thing they are funny or something. I'd lose "friends" like that fast....but I can't be bothered with the nonsense of some people. Don't let it worry you. If it someone whom you had a good deal of respect and admiration for ..well that is another story.

Elmo is gorgeous-- and yes I vote for a tidy chi bum versus a dirty one any day of the week !!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG some people, Elmo is adorable and not fat at all. I LOVE tan chis.
Oh and BTW I ALWAYS wipe Rockys bum after a poo, its a routine and he knows it lol!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

He has the sweetest face. And I don't see any fat on him. He is beautiful. I think they are teasing him to get a rise out of you! Just ignore the louts.


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

thanks everyone- you are so kind.
Kati and Elmo xxxx


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

poor baby elmo


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

Elmo looks absolutely cute and fine to me. It happened to me before where a relative commented that Wawa is ugly! It hurts, but i know she's the most beautiful dog in my eyes. And got over it. Well, they never had dogs, wouldnt understand how we felt. Elmo is the most adorable!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh, Elmo looks absolutely perfect to me! I see no fat on him at all!!!!! He's an absolute sweetheart!!!!
As for wiping his bottom.......I've been doing that on both my chis since they were both puppies....in other words all their life they have gotten their bottoms cleaned after poo time!
Don't pay ANY attention to those people! They don't know what they're talking about!
((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

I wipe mistys bum all the time! Elmo is super cute too


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

And mistys tongue hangs out too so take no notice of your friends.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks adorable to me,some people can't see beauty when it stares them in the face !Hmmm is she beautiful ? I doubt it.


----------

